# Best way to tackle this engine bay.



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Need to give it a good clean

I was going to spray it a tfr mix then light pressure wash.

Is it best to have it running?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

TFR
rinse
Foam
Rinse
DRY
tyre dressing


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Id remove as much of the plastic parts as I could, once all out you will get a better view of all the nooks and cranies. Clean all the remaining parts in the bay then clean and dress all the remaining parts then replace


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Might go with 

TFR
Rinse
APC
Rinse
DRY with airline and cloths
dressing. 
Might metal polish the heat sheilds and have a go at the inlet manifold. 

will post back with results.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is the suspension brace standard with the car?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> Is the suspension brace standard with the car?


no it's not


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Well I know what I am doing with my 5ltrs of citrus pre wash. From the guys at shinearamma tOday


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Nally said:


> Well I know what I am doing with my 5ltrs of citrus pre wash. From the guys at shinearamma tOday


Hoping the weather stays nice for you to matey, and so you can make a start on the mess next door did to your bonet too :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That engine bay only needs some APC a small brush and a watering can. It's not dirty enough for TFR.


----------

